
Polarization, Partisanship and Junk News Consumption Over Social Media in the US - pulisse
http://comprop.oii.ox.ac.uk/research/polarization-partisanship-and-junk-news/
======
pulisse
From the abstract: _We demonstrate that (1) on Twitter, a network of Trump
supporters shares the widest range of known junk news sources and circulates
more junk news than all the other groups put together; (2) on Facebook,
extreme hard right pages—distinct from Republican pages—share the widest range
of known junk news sources and circulate more junk news than all the other
audiences put together; (3) on average, the audiences for junk news on Twitter
share a wider range of known junk news sources than audiences on Facebook’s
public pages_

